# Master Trân Trieu Quân - ITF President



## FieldDiscipline (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.lacancha.com/tranquanhaiti.html



> His remains have been identified in the rubble of a Port-au-Prince hotel, his family announced in a statement Saturday
> morning, the most recent confirmation of the death of a Canadian in Haiti.
> 
> An engineer and entrepreneur, Mr. Quan was also a Taekwondo grand master and president of one of the sport's ruling bodies.
> ...


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...test-confirmed-death-in-haiti/article1467495/



> Vietnam prisoner, engineer, father and husband remembered as &#8216;wise man'





> Tran Trieu Quan was not a household name but when the 57-year-old Quebec City man went missing in the wake of the earthquake that hit Haiti last month, messages of support poured in from around the world.
> 
> His remains have been identified in the rubble of a Port-au-Prince hotel, his family announced in a statement Saturday morning, the most recent confirmation of the death of a Canadian in Haiti.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 14, 2010)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2010)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 22, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

